# My Gorgeous Boy and Girl



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Hello Everyone

Thought I'd show off my beautiful girl and boy:

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/Sally45/i198609695_97978_2-1.jpg - this is Kai - a Norwegian Forest cat

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/Sally45/P1010390.jpg - Kai again

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/Sally45/CIMG0439.jpg - and again!

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/Sally45/P1010305.jpg - gorgeous Meg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y261/Sally45/P1010305.jpg - Meg again - Meg is a Maine C.

Hope you like!

Sal
x


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Like very much SallyKai is so handsome and a big boy too and Meg is very pretty-great pics,don't blame you at all for wanting to show us these gorgeous creatures


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are both stunning, gorgeous cats


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Sal, lovely cats Kai is is fab condition. Where did you get him from ?*


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi,

They are absolutely beautiful, you are obviously very proud of them both and rightfully so! 

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## SallyUK (May 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Selk - I got Kai from a wonderful breeder who lives in Keighley.

Sal
x


----------

